# Which Coralife legs for an ADA tank?



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

I want to use Coralife Aqualight on legs for an ADA 60 tank and am wondering which legs are better for function and cosmetic. The adjustable or fixed for this tank? Since the tank is rimless will the gap that rest the glass from the adjustable legs look weird?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i'll go with the transparent leg, but the adjustable legs are more durable


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the stationary clear legs are more durable, it's a solid thing that holds the fixture up from the front and back vs. the adjustable that is only supporting the light from the rear. 

also on an ADA tank the clear legs would look better.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

If you decide to go with the clear legs, Get the Aqualight Plus legs. They're much stronger. At Big Al's they are $6.99 and the same price as the original legs. Your picture shows the clear Aqualight Plus legs, I believe.
Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products
Coralife Aqualight Plus Mounting Legs-4 pk-Clear at Big Al's Online

The orginal legs for the Aqualight are APIS. Don't get these. They are flimsy and they are too easy to break. The part of the legs that break are the little tabs that work with the metal parallelogram shaped piece that fits in the groove that holds the legs in place. 
Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products
Coralife Aqualight Mounting Legs at Big Al's Online

The adjustable (flip up) legs work great. You can just flip the fixture straight up for maintenance but because they are black; you may not want to use them.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Another thing to note is that the adjustable flip up legs are for open top tanks only. I found that out the hard way, and wound up returning them for a credit (that I don't know I ever got).....


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

How reliable are these legs? I know it seems a bit paranoid but has anyone ever heard of them failing and letting the light fixture fall into the tank?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

K20A2 said:


> How reliable are these legs? I know it seems a bit paranoid but has anyone ever heard of them failing and letting the light fixture fall into the tank?


The Aqualight Plus legs are stronger than the original Aqualight legs. If you will, read my post about them.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

The question was which legs are better for the ADA tank, not which color. So is it the fixed legs or the adjustable legs?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

fixed

the adjustable is bulky and clamps onto the glass while the std ones just rest on the rim. I agree with left c the plus legs have added support on the legs where it attatches to the light.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

The adjustable legs are bulky and ugly, part of the support hangs down into the tank and is visible when the tank is filled. There is plenty of room to work on the tank without having to flip the light up.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

If someone who has the adjustable mounting legs could do me a favor.. I need to know how high the legs cause the light fixture to be elevated. This tank is sitting under a large wooden shelf that is mounted to the wall. I really only have about 5 inches to work with so I dont know if I can use the adjustable legs or if Im going to need to buy a glass canopy and just lay the light on it. 

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I am using the regular clear legs with 2 different Coralife fixtures over 2 different ADA tanks. They work well.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

I have the clear legs for my 60P as well.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> I am using the regular clear legs with 2 different Coralife fixtures over 2 different ADA tanks. They work well.





David Hui said:


> I have the clear legs for my 60P as well.


Pics of the ADA tanks and lights please.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

K20A2 said:


> If someone who has the adjustable mounting legs could do me a favor.. I need to know how high the legs cause the light fixture to be elevated. This tank is sitting under a large wooden shelf that is mounted to the wall. I really only have about 5 inches to work with so I dont know if I can use the adjustable legs or if Im going to need to buy a glass canopy and just lay the light on it.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help.


It's ~ 4.5"

When the twin bulb fixture is ~ 90 degrees (it goes a little past the straight up position or around 100 degrees or so at rest); it's ~ 11"


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I dont think the adjustable legs will work on a rimless tank. The set bolt for them goes under the trim. May just slide right off the tank on a rimless ADA tank. Anyone even using those legs on a rimless tank?


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks again Left C. I guess I could use the legs, just not bend the fixture up.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're very welcome.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just to clarify on something..

With the adjustable legs is it 4.5 inches from the rim of the tank to the top of the light, or 4.5 inches from the rim of the tank to the bottom of the light fixture? Im still unsure if I can use the legs or not.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

K20A2 said:


> Just to clarify on something..
> 
> With the adjustable legs is it 4.5 inches from the rim of the tank to the top of the light, or 4.5 inches from the rim of the tank to the bottom of the light fixture? Im still unsure if I can use the legs or not.


It's from the top of the rim to the highest part of the Aqualight. The Aqualight is a little higher in the back section and tapers down a little toward the front.


----------

